# With the original Stig - in the original Audi quattro



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

_Quote, originally posted by *cars.msn.co.uk* »_As Audi’s quattro reaches its 25th birthday, we look back to the days when the quattro was reshaping the world of rallying with its sophisticated four-wheel drive transmission and the exceptional traction which that brought to the mix. And we took a white-knuckle ride over one of the most famous rally stages in the world, in one of the ultimate quattros, with one of world rallying’s greatest ever champions. Oh, and it was snowing. . . Brian Laban lived to tell the story.

*Read more*


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: With the original Stig - in the original Audi quattro (PerL)*

nice link. 
Haven't read it yet, but it looks good.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: With the original Stig - in the original Audi quattro (Fusilier)*

Nice,
Thanks Perl.


----------

